# teacher exchange opportunity in Denver, Colorado



## annieCO (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband is an art teacher for Denver Public Schools in Denver, Colorado in the US. My family is very much hoping to participate in a teacher exchange through the Australia/New Zealand Educator Exchange (ANZEE) program for a one-year exchange starting Jan 2012, and I wanted to reach out to you in an effort to get the word out to any art teacher who may be interested in participating in the program on the Australian side.

Let me tell you a little bit about what you would experience if you exchanged with us--my wife, sons, and I live in a friendly, historic neighborhood less than 2 miles from downtown Denver. Our 100-year old home has four bedrooms and would be great for a single person, couple or a family (we have three young children). It's a great neighborhood--we often have picnic dinners on our front lawn, with neighbors joining us for a glass of wine or a beer. We are two blocks from City Park, a large park that has a golf course, zoo, playgrounds, tennis courts, and running trails. In the summertime, the Park holds free music concerts every Sunday, and open air outdoor movies as well. Denver enjoys more than 300 days of sunshine; I gre up in Miami but the weather in Denver is the best the US has to offer. Also, Denver has all the amenities of a big city--museums, theater, etc.--but with great accessibility to the Rocky Mountains and beautiful open spaces for downhill and cross-country skiing, snowshoeing, hiking, biking, hiking, camping, rock climbing, and any number of other outdoor activities. With a major international airport just 25 minutes away, you would also be well-positioned to travel to other parts of the US with ease.

My husband teaches art at the primary level about 15 minutes away from home, splitting the week at two great schools. He has previously taught at the high school level and knows that there are far more upper level art teachers in New South Wales than at the primary level; he's prepared to teach at any level.

We're open to all sorts of possibilities for exchanging in New South Wales and Queensland; we'd love to start a conversation with anyone that may lead to an exchange. Please forward this to anyone you may know who may be interested in contacting us and hearing more about participating in an exchange for the year. 
Thanks!


----------

